# Domini equum gladio terret



## Wilson Díaz

Salve:

Acudo nuevamente a ustedes en mi precaria experiencia del latín. Este frase me causa cierta confusión a la hora de traducirla. Me parece que *Domini *va aquí en nominativo plural, pero el verbo está en singular. Schnitzler pone adelante de la frase (=él) así:

*Domini equum gladio terret (=él)*

Parece dar una clave de la conjugación del verbo *terreo (espanto). *¿Cómo traducirla al español si no le encuentro concordancia de número?

Gracias


----------



## Hirpus

Io credo:
Soggetto = sottinteso (en espanol se dice "implicito"?)
Domini = genitivo di Dominus-i

"(Egli) spaventa il cavallo con la spada del padrone"

"Se asusta el caballo con la espada del caballero / del Senor"


----------



## Grugno

Personalmente ritengo che il genitivo "domini" vada riferito al cavallo, non alla spada (per motivi di posizione dei termini): (Egli) spaventa il cavallo del padrone con la spada.


----------



## Agró

Grugno said:


> Personalmente ritengo che il genitivo "domini" vada riferito al cavallo, non alla spada (per motivi di posizione dei termini): (Egli) spaventa il cavallo del padrone con la spada.



Anch'io.
Et ego.


----------



## Hirpus

Verum


----------



## Wilson Díaz

Hirpus said:


> Io credo:
> Soggetto = sottinteso (en espanol se dice "implicito"?)
> Domini = genitivo di Dominus-i
> 
> "(Egli) spaventa il cavallo con la spada del padrone"
> 
> "Se asusta el caballo con la espada del caballero / del Senor"



Se veramente si puô ritenere che il soggeto va sottinteso nel latino come in questa frase, mo' ti dico che sono uscito dal dubbio


----------



## Wilson Díaz

Allora, riguardante agli altri commenti, credo che ne avete raggione. A seconda del metodo che ancora seguo, l'autore ritiene che di solito la prima parola della frase venga espressa dal genitivo. Ma l'altra domanda che mi sorge è come ce la fate a sapere che *gladio* va all'ablativo (con) e non al dativo?

GRAZIE


----------



## Hirpus

Buongiorno,

1) La prima parola della frase può essere in latino una qualsiasi parte del discorso (pronome; verbo; avverbio; congiunzione; preposizione; esclamazione; sostantivo o attributo espressi in qualsiasi caso). Il complemento di specificazione, quindi il genitivo, in genere precede la parola cui si riferisce, in qualunque punto della frase si trovi.

2) 'Gladio' in questa frase è complemento di mezzo e il complemento di mezzo si traduce con l'ablativo.
Questa è l'analisi logica della tua frase (l'analisi è necessaria per tradurre in latino):

(Ille)...................(Egli)...............................= soggetto sottinteso
terret.................spaventa...........................= predicato verbale
equum...............(chi? che cosa? il cavallo).....=complemento oggetto (accusativo)
domini...............(di chi? del padrone)............= complemento di specificazione (genitivo)
gladio................(con che cosa? con la spada).= complemento di mezzo (ablativo)

Se 'gladio' fosse dativo, sarebbe _complemento di termine_ (_a chi_?_ a che cosa_?) e si tradurrebbe: 'alla spada'. Non avrebbe senso.

Per altri dubbi e altre domande, scrivi ma intanto studia Ciao!


----------

